# Wax Moth Larva



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Gee, they're really beautiful when seen up close!

Great fish bait too, just like the old bee books say. 

Excellent photos, what kind of camera?


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comment, Tom.
Yeh, I thought the same thing after I looked at them closeup. My wife couldn't believe I put one of the shots on the desktop as wallpaper. That doesn't mean I like them, though.
They sell them in the bait fridge at the store my wife manages. I figure I squished around 40 cents worth at the price they charge for them.
The camera is a Pentax K20D with an old manual Takumar 50mm macro lens.
Arvin


----------

